# Best place to buy BPC-157



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Can anyone who has bought and had success with decent BPC-157 recommend where you got yours' from?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

People on this site recommend purepeptides.

But in my opinion the stuff isn't regulated and one batch that might have the right ingredients in the correct dosage can't assume the next will.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

UK peps are where I get my TB500 and BPC157.

the thing with these Peptides you can't go and get them tested so you need to be able to trust them. I've had in-depth chats regarding Peptides with the owner so i feel comfortable ordering from these guys, I've had positive experiences always when using them.

each person will have there own source id recommend that you contact a few suppliers and ask some questions.

purepeptides or uk peptides are rated on this forum


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Ive just ordered some from PurepeptidesUK. Ive only used their MT2 which I am very impressed with. The gold standard of peptides for me was Toms Peptides and their MT2 is on par with Tom's, so I am hopeful the BPC will be too.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Peptidesuk have worked for me in the past mate


----------

